# VideoFlex Heat Vinyl ???



## yody2 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a trick of any kind to VideoFlex heat vinyl??? I have followed the instructions and can not get it to work at all.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

yody2 said:


> I was wondering if there is a trick of any kind to VideoFlex heat vinyl??? I have followed the instructions and can not get it to work at all.


what do u mean by any tricks? and what is it doing?


----------



## yody2 (Apr 15, 2008)

well... The directions say to set the press @ 350 (177 celc) and to hot peel. I tried many, many times and when I peel it, I can only get a very small portion to stick. I have tried uping and lowering the temp and time but it just doesn't seem to want to work.

But I have some easy weed that works just fine...

so once again I am stuck...ugh


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

yody2 said:


> well... The directions say to set the press @ 350 (177 celc) and to hot peel. I tried many, many times and when I peel it, I can only get a very small portion to stick. I have tried uping and lowering the temp and time but it just doesn't seem to want to work.
> 
> But I have some easy weed that works just fine...
> 
> so once again I am stuck...ugh


personally, i try the vidoflex and didn't like it neither did my customer. we had to let it cool for about a minute before we could release it. and then we had to be very careful. we use thermoflex xtra with no problems.


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using videoflex right now for an order. Its 302F for 4 secs pre-press, then apply vinyl and press 10-15 secs. I use 15, medium pressure and you must cold peel. I think your directions are wrong. Mine came from coastal-my supplier. I've never had any problem with this product or easyweed. Videoflex has a thicker hand. Oh! also press again for 10-15 secs after the peel with teflon sheet over design-this makes for a softer hand. It peels and weeds like a dream.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

enquirer said:


> I'm using videoflex right now for an order. Its 302F for 4 secs pre-press, then apply vinyl and press 10-15 secs. I use 15, medium pressure and you must cold peel. I think your directions are wrong. Mine came from coastal-my supplier. I've never had any problem with this product or easyweed. Videoflex has a thicker hand. Oh! also press again for 10-15 secs after the peel with teflon sheet over design-this makes for a softer hand. It peels and weeds like a dream.


well the batch we got was terrible to weed, it was just awful.


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

mmm. sounds like you won't be using that again. I've never had a single problem with it but I've only tried a few types of vinyl: Videoflex, spectra cut II(NIGHTMARE!!!) and easyweed. I like the easyweed better for the hand and hot peel. Did those temp/ settings work better for you?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

enquirer said:


> mmm. sounds like you won't be using that again. I've never had a single problem with it but I've only tried a few types of vinyl: Videoflex, spectra cut II(NIGHTMARE!!!) and easyweed. I like the easyweed better for the hand and hot peel. Did those temp/ settings work better for you?


thermoflex xtra handles better, easy weeding, and hot peel. i only use the xtra for nylons and such


----------

